# The Man In The High Castle



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2010)

This could be interesting.

Ridley Scott to return to work of sci-fi icon for BBC mini-series | Media | The Guardian

Ridley Scott to produce Philip K. Dick's book of the same name.
It's one of my favourite Dick novels and, while I'm not always impressed with Scott's work (visually always very good but storylines sometimes lacking or cliched). 

However, I love Blade Runner and hope that he can pull another cracker out of the hat (I like mixing my metaphors).

Edit: It's going to be a BBC miniseries rather than a film (if it ever happens). Still, film or minseries - I don't particularly care as long as it's made and is worth watching.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 22, 2010)

BTW, if you live in the UK, there's an article on TMitHC in this month's *SFX* magazine.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 23, 2010)

A BBC mini series sounds much better than a blockbuster type hollywood movie.  His recent adapations has royally sucked because of that.


----------



## blacknorth (Oct 26, 2010)

I thought Scott's next project was supposed to be an adaptation of Haldeman's Forever War. Oh well...

Going by the BBC's recent form ie their recent disgraceful evisceration of The Day of the Triffids, I'm not optimistic.


----------

